# Autosmart G101 - can it be used to clean the engine bay?



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

So far I had been using AG Engine and machine cleaner and/or P21S but I have run out of them.

Can I use Autosmart G101 and/or Tardis instead in the engine bay?

Cheers!


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

G101 Yes, Tardis No


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks.
Do I need to dilute it and if so at what percentage?


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Depends how grubby the bay is. Start at 10:1, that should shift most grime around edges, slam panel and plastics, and probably most of grime deep down. If not mix up slightly stronger mix (5:1) and give the stubborn stuff a good soak and then agitate. Trial and error with strength but I've found all but the worst of engine bays only need a 10:1 mix, a litle dwel time, a good stiff brush and a rinse.
Steve


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yup, as above, and its bloody good! :thumb:


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

cheers guys.
No, not too grubby, I try to clean the engine once a year.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

For the record I have used it neat and in a 50:50 mix on engine bays...blinding stuff will de grunge the worst messes.

I always use it strong on the engine bays as you then don't have to faff about with brushes and the tight spots...get it on nice and liberally on a cold engine leave it for a couple of minutes pressure wash/steam clean off spray over with AutoGlym SuperSheen shut bonnet and let dry naturally or run the car up whilst you wash/detail the rest of it. Hey presto you will have a factory fresh looking engine!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Me to, G101 about 5-1 works wonders and works out very cheap.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

1:4 here then under control use 1:20


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

I use it 10:1 on the engine bay and works a treat!! Great all over the car in all honesty!!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Just cleaned my A6 engine with a 5:1 mix and it shifted stuff I never thought possible. Absolutely fantastic stuff.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart G101 :thumb: Fantastic product


----------

